# What did I find, MTD?



## calvin (Nov 26, 2015)

Yard sale produced this today. Is it MTD?


----------



## indiana dave (Nov 27, 2015)

Neat skip tooth kids bike. What's the other side look like? What is that lever thing on the downtube?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2015)

either that or AMF, maybe Pal.


----------



## calvin (Nov 27, 2015)

indiana dave said:


> Neat skip tooth kids bike. What's the other side look like? What is that lever thing on the downtube?




Yes it is and unique. Radial lace non crossing spokes, long spring saddle, very old grips, skip tooth, and a Midwest Industries logo.





It is a tire friction foot brake ever


----------



## calvin (Nov 27, 2015)

bricycle said:


> either that or AMF, maybe Pal.




Yes it is hard to determine.


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 27, 2015)

cool, i like


----------



## rustNspokes (Nov 27, 2015)

I like the foot brake, cool bike.


----------



## calvin (Nov 27, 2015)

Can anyone put a date on this bike or tell me who made it?


----------



## calvin (Nov 27, 2015)

calvin said:


> Can anyone put a date on this bike or tell me who made it?


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm thinking this is a Siebert bicycle. Siebert was known for having a larger number of spokes than normal in the wheels of some of their tricycles. That style seat was also used on those same trikes. Plus, unless my eyes are playing tricks on me (which they might), I'd swear I see an upper case "S" on the head badge decal remains, with the maker name angling upward to the right of it just like on their tricycles. I'm wildly guessing around a 1950 model give or take a couple years since I'm not that familiar with Siebert bikes.

Dave


----------



## calvin (Nov 27, 2015)

ridingtoy said:


> I'm thinking this is a Siebert bicycle. Siebert was known for having a larger number of spokes than normal in the wheels of some of their tricycles. That style seat was also used on those same trikes. Plus, unless my eyes are playing tricks on me (which they might), I'd swear I see an upper case "S" on the head badge decal remains, with the maker name angling upward to the right of it just like on their tricycles. I'm wildly guessing around a 1950 model give or take a couple years since I'm not that familiar with Siebert bikes.
> 
> Dave











Ding, ding, ding, ding!! You nailed it Dave!! Many, many Thanks !!

O.W. Siebert Mfg. Co

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/seibert.php


----------



## Bike Iowa (Dec 4, 2019)

indiana dave said:


> Neat skip tooth kids bike. What's the other side look like? What is that lever thing on the downtube?



Hello,
I was reading this old post on the Seibert bike. I had the same bike with a Hiawatha head badge. My grandparents bought this for me right around 1950. I have found another like the one I had but missing parts. If anyone can help me that would be great as I would like to restore the one like  I had. I do have a couple things, seat and back wheel that was off of mine. Also the lever is a brake. It pushed against the rear wheel.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2019)

Bike Iowa said:


> Hello,
> I was reading this old post on the Seibert bike. I had the same bike with a Hiawatha head badge. My grandparents bought this for me right around 1950. I have found another like the one I had but missing parts. If anyone can help me that would be great as I would like to restore the one like  I had. I do have a couple things, seat and back wheel that was off of mine. Also the lever is a brake. It pushed against the rear wheel.



You might get a better response if you started your own post. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 4, 2019)

Bike Iowa said:


> Hello,
> I was reading this old post on the Seibert bike. I had the same bike with a Hiawatha head badge. My grandparents bought this for me right around 1950. I have found another like the one I had but missing parts. If anyone can help me that would be great as I would like to restore the one like  I had. I do have a couple things, seat and back wheel that was off of mine. Also the lever is a brake. It pushed against the rear wheel.



It's quite likely yours was also made by Siebert but was sold through a store chain under their brand name of Hiawatha. That was a very common practice done by different bike/trike makers. List the parts you still need and perhaps some CABE members might have those parts stashed away and could help. Shawn has a good idea about a new post dedicated to your bike needs.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hiawatha was the Gambles department store brand. V/r Shawn


----------

